# Newbie



## Hodge07 (9 mo ago)

Thanks for the add new mk1 owner here , looking to get my midlife crisis well under way this year with some meet ups and drive outs 😬


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF & MK 1 ownership.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome 😁


----------



## Molinos (May 19, 2021)

Hi, Welcome


----------

